# Cannabis side effects



## 420SOS

What are some of the side effects of heavy cannabis consumption?


----------



## umbra

drool, define heavy, burp, cannabis use


----------



## 420SOS

umbra said:


> drool, define heavy, burp, cannabis use


Haha, I know, kinda have a problem defining it, but a whole lot, I suppose like every day the whole day


----------



## zem

I guess it will vary so much between people. On my part I guess the worst part is that I still over eat at late hours at night. Also it cannot be too good to smoke too much so now I am taking edibles more seriously still have to work on that. Otherwise it is all positive effects for ME. I have heard people blaming weed for a lot of things like insomnia when it fixed my insomnia that I suffered from as a teen growing up and a lot of people don't over eat at all and lose weight because of it, so it varies a lot from what I have seen.


----------



## QBCrocket

eating every thing in the house  , drinking way to much beer , talking shite , laughing at jokes that are not funny , wakeing up thinking *** happened last night , - but that could just be me


----------



## hollowpoint

Heavy Consumption of Cannabis for me >>>> Increased... mental focus...tolerance.....mobility.....ability to prioritize and complete task...live and function in reality....over all health and well being. Decrease>>>> irritability...pain....stress...and desire to watch the news propaganda channels .


----------



## 420SOS

zem said:


> I guess it will vary so much between people. On my part I guess the worst part is that I still over eat at late hours at night. Also it cannot be too good to smoke too much so now I am taking edibles more seriously still have to work on that. Otherwise it is all positive effects for ME. I have heard people blaming weed for a lot of things like insomnia when it fixed my insomnia that I suffered from as a teen growing up and a lot of people don't over eat at all and lose weight because of it, so it varies a lot from what I have seen.


 Yes! Exactly, it varies, that's why I like to ask, thanks for sharing, edibles is the way to go although I do love the taste of a properly rolled joint


----------



## 420SOS

420SOS said:


> Yes! Exactly, it varies, that's why I like to ask, thanks for sharing, edibles is the way to go although I do love the taste of a properly rolled joint


 I mean, I can find well documented like this one 
https://thcdetox.biz/blog/8-worst-side-effects-of-medical-cannabis/ 
But I also think it is important for my research  to know directly from different sources on how it affects them individually


----------



## zem

I understood your question about side effects as negative effects since we are all looking for the positive effects so side effects should be negative effects. If I had to name the positive effects they are way too many


----------



## 420SOS

zem said:


> I understood your question about side effects as negative effects since we are all looking for the positive effects so side effects should be negative effects. If I had to name the positive effects they are way too many



I agree, "side effects" tend to be considered as negatives and the positive ones are so many that they are still being discovered


----------



## 420SOS

zem said:


> I understood your question about side effects as negative effects since we are all looking for the positive effects so side effects should be negative effects. If I had to name the positive effects they are way too many



I agree, "side effects" tend to be considered as negatives and the positive ones are so many that they are still being discovered


----------



## Rosebud

420SOS said:


> What are some of the side effects of heavy cannabis consumption?


Health.


----------



## 420SOS

Rosebud said:


> Health.


Bravo!


----------



## burnin1

Smiling alot


----------



## 420SOS

burnin1 said:


> Smiling alot


True! Just thinking about it does the trick for me haha


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

LOL--I started to answer this yesterday, but got interrupted.  All I had written down was positive things...more energy, more active, less pain, sleep better, better general health.  I really don't experience any negative "side effects" from heavy cannabis use.  And I can see that I am far healthier and more active than most of my peers that don't consume cannabis...especially those that drink a lot.  Been a cannabis user for about 50 years now.


----------



## 420SOS

The Hemp Goddess said:


> LOL--I started to answer this yesterday, but got interrupted.  All I had written down was positive things...more energy, more active, less pain, sleep better, better general health.  I really don't experience any negative "side effects" from heavy cannabis use.  And I can see that I am far healthier and more active than most of my peers that don't consume cannabis...especially those that drink a lot.  Been a cannabis user for about 50 years now.


Awesome! Keep it going!


----------



## SmokeRich211

420SOS said:


> What are some of the side effects of heavy cannabis consumption?


Not heavy,  only know its positive effect now, control myself, don’t be a serious patient. It’s not good if everything goes so heavy


----------



## zigggy

THE SIDE EFFECTS ARE WHY I SMOKE


----------



## Daxtell

Almost non existent drinking.  I find that I am feeling good the next day. I sleep better and longer.  My insomnia is gone.  I exercise more and have more stamina.  I enjoy music more.  PTSD effects are easier to manage.  Family life has improved.

I can't put it to cannabis effects, but I have more spending money.  Growing is cheap once the sunk costs for equipment are paid.  But I enjoy being home and spend less because of that.  We have to isolate for family health reasons.  Cannabis makes that enjoyable, not a burden.

Negative effects are controlling dose amounts.  I am a novice again.  Stuff is stronger now.  I haven't learned how to fine tune control yet to the new stuff.  It puts me to sleep when i overdo it. 

I re-read the original question.  I'm not a heavy user if weekly amounts are the criteria.


----------



## portcharlotte12

umbra said:


> drool, define heavy, burp, cannabis use


Actually it varies from person to person but some common side effects can be dry mouth , red eyes, hearing and vision difficulties. Those problem can be mild or severe.


----------



## Micheal Sandford

Now a days most of the people using CBD as  medicine for all there health issues. Not only  CBD whatever you take heavily will definitely have side effects.


----------



## bigsur51

Side effects?.....happy , hungry , and sometimes sleepy


----------



## WeedHopper

Biggest side effect is your desire to grow your own.


----------



## Hippie420

My biggest side effect is a need to operate heavy equipment.


----------



## pute

Two all beef patties, special sauce, lettuce , cheese, pickles, onions on a secessimie seed bun!


----------



## bigsur51

Daxtell said:


> Stuff is stronger now



it’s just my opinion but I disagree , stuff is not stronger today than let’s say , 40 years ago

some flavors are strong , purple Paki , herijuana , some c99’s

but I have yet to find any flavors like I had in the 60’s , some strong weed back then , one joint passed around to 4 people and everyone got high as a kite and we all laughed our butts off , not for 30 minutes , but 2-3 hours

same with Lebanese blond hashish , a small chunk about the size of a bb , it burned real slow like incense , pass it around to 4 people and same results , BAM! ..stoned to the bone

but it’s also my opinion that set and setting , time and space , personal circumstances , all have an effect on ones level of highness or being stoned

as a long haired hippie living in the 60’s in Southern California , that time and space can never be recreated no matter how hard I try , I will never experience that level of highness never again ...never , I cannot recreate the past , I can never bring back all those past dynamics to this space and time , and I’ll never feel that way ever again

don’t get me wrong , if I reverse my thinking , at this stage in my life , getting high can be just as rewarding of an experience now as it was when I was a teenager , just in a different way

just my 2 cents this morning

have a groovy day

1968


----------



## pute

I see that picture at the post office every time I mail anything


----------



## Hippie420

Me, too. I'm waiting for them to upgrade the reward.


----------



## pute

Guy has been on the lamb for a long time now.  The computer model says he should look like this about now  Should be easy to recognize.....very few are that ugly....


----------



## bigsur51

you gots the wrong guy I tell yas!
now back off



.








.


----------



## Hippie420

Lookin' pretty mean with that assault Daisy!


----------



## pute

That is the guy for sure......Big reward!!!  Who has a dime?


----------



## ROSTERMAN

putembk said:


> I see that picture at the post office every time I mail anything


D.B. COOPER where is the money


----------



## ROSTERMAN

putembk said:


> Two all beef patties, special sauce, lettuce , cheese, pickles, onions on a secessimie seed bun!


The Whooper....................


----------



## pute

Where is your dime first????


----------



## pute

RosterTheCog said:


> The Whooper....................


No, silly rabbit.  Big Mac.....every time I would smoke a number I would eat a Big Mac....side effect of smoking.....


----------



## ROSTERMAN

putembk said:


> in the correct order
> No, silly rabbit.  Big Mac.....every time I would smoke a number I would eat a Big Mac....side effect of smoking.....


Do you remember when they would give away a free big mac if you said the ingredients in the correct order.


----------



## bigsur51

RosterTheCog said:


> Do you remember when they would give away a free big mac if you said the ingredients in the correct order.



that was back when Truman was President right?


----------



## ROSTERMAN

bigsur51 said:


> that was back when Truman was President right?


Not sure LOL


----------



## pute

^^^^^^10,000 comedians out of work and Big is looking for a job


----------



## bigsur51

putembk said:


> ^^^^^^10,000 comedians out of work and Big is looking for a job



I can’t get no respect....

 I tell you, with my doctor, I don’t get no respect. I told him, “I’ve swallowed a bottle of sleeping pills.” He told me to have a few drinks and get some rest.


----------



## pute

Ha ha.....you have been living in the sticks for to long......


----------



## bigsur51

a few cacti out here too








.


----------



## Hippie420

I remember when the Big Mac first came out. The Old Hen and I were still kids and dating. We got smoked up and came down with a bad case of the munchies. We pulled into a McDonald's and went in to order. She asked the gal behind the counter what came on a Big Mac. The gal looked at me, I looked at her, and just like we'd rehearsed it, we sang it to her.
I love the fact that Madison Avenue can't get to her mind with all the endless commercials. I still can't get the Paramount potato chip song outta my mind.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

Hippie420 said:


> I remember when the Big Mac first came out. The Old Hen and I were still kids and dating. We got smoked up and came down with a bad case of the munchies. We pulled into a McDonald's and went in to order. She asked the gal behind the counter what came on a Big Mac. The gal looked at me, I looked at her, and just like we'd rehearsed it, we sang it to her.
> I love the fact that Madison Avenue can't get to her mind with all the endless commercials. I still can't get the Paramount potato chip song outta my mind.


Just for My Hippie


----------



## Hippie420

Thanks for that one, bro. Sang along with every one of 'em. I remember the Halo shampoo, but where I live, it was the same song for Halo Burger, one of Michigan's best burger joints. Ask Yoop if ya think I'm kiddin'.


----------



## WeedHopper

Bunch of old bastards.


----------



## yooper420

Hippie420 said:


> Thanks for that one, bro. Sang along with every one of 'em. I remember the Halo shampoo, but where I live, it was the same song for Halo Burger, one of Michigan's best burger joints. Ask Yoop if ya think I'm kiddin'.


Yes sir, Halo Burger USED to be a great burger joint, not so much anymore. They went downhill, I do not eat there now.


----------



## SkagitMagic

bigsur51 said:


> it’s just my opinion but I disagree , stuff is not stronger today than let’s say , 40 years ago
> 
> some flavors are strong , purple Paki , herijuana , some c99’s
> 
> but I have yet to find any flavors like I had in the 60’s , some strong weed back then , one joint passed around to 4 people and everyone got high as a kite and we all laughed our butts off , not for 30 minutes , but 2-3 hours
> 
> same with Lebanese blond hashish , a small chunk about the size of a bb , it burned real slow like incense , pass it around to 4 people and same results , BAM! ..stoned to the bone
> 
> but it’s also my opinion that set and setting , time and space , personal circumstances , all have an effect on ones level of highness or being stoned
> 
> as a long haired hippie living in the 60’s in Southern California , that time and space can never be recreated no matter how hard I try , I will never experience that level of highness never again ...never , I cannot recreate the past , I can never bring back all those past dynamics to this space and time , and I’ll never feel that way ever again
> 
> don’t get me wrong , if I reverse my thinking , at this stage in my life , getting high can be just as rewarding of an experience now as it was when I was a teenager , just in a different way
> 
> just my 2 cents this morning
> 
> have a groovy day
> 
> 1968
> 
> 
> View attachment 264595
> I agree,


----------



## Joken

Sleep! I make FECO and use it as a sleep aid. If I forget to take a dose before bed I wake up at 3 am and absolutely can't go back to sleep unless I take a tiny hit off my vape pen. It's a blessing.


----------



## pute

I can't hold a hit like I could as a kid....especially with my buddies yelling at me to Hold It!!!  No smoke or you are a *****.  So, not really fair. When I do try and hold a hit for a long time I still get pretty loaded.  Sure tastes and smells better.   Plus much cleaner.  I know what has been used to get the plant to harvest.....imorrtant now days.


----------



## SkagitMagic

Back in the 60s me and my buds always tried to hold a hit all the way through the underwater tube between Oakland and Alameda.


----------



## ROSTERMAN

putembk said:


> I can't hold a hit like I could as a kid....especially with my buddies yelling at me to Hold It!!!  No smoke or you are a *****.  So, not really fair. When I do try and hold a hit for a long time I still get pretty loaded.  Sure tastes and smells better.   Plus much cleaner.  I know what has been used to get the plant to harvest.....imorrtant now days.


That's a myth
3-5 secs is plenty, after that you are just depleting oxygen ......


----------



## pute

RosterTheCog said:


> That's a myth
> 3-5 secs is plenty, after that you are just depleting oxygen ......




I disagree Roster.  When I used to take a huge hit and hold it as long as possible I did get noticeably higher....here is proof....


----------



## ROSTERMAN

putembk said:


> I disagree Roster.  When I used to take a huge hit and hold it as long as possible I did get noticeably higher....here is proof....


That was all the brain cells dying off silly


----------



## ROSTERMAN

http://lowres.cartoonstock.com/death-braincell-brain_cell-cell-dying_cell-stress-dchn158_low.jpg


----------



## Misanthropy Gardens

bigsur51 said:


> it’s just my opinion but I disagree , stuff is not stronger today than let’s say , 40 years ago
> 
> some flavors are strong , purple Paki , herijuana , some c99’s
> 
> but I have yet to find any flavors like I had in the 60’s , some strong weed back then , one joint passed around to 4 people and everyone got high as a kite and we all laughed our butts off , not for 30 minutes , but 2-3 hours
> 
> same with Lebanese blond hashish , a small chunk about the size of a bb , it burned real slow like incense , pass it around to 4 people and same results , BAM! ..stoned to the bone
> 
> but it’s also my opinion that set and setting , time and space , personal circumstances , all have an effect on ones level of highness or being stoned
> 
> as a long haired hippie living in the 60’s in Southern California , that time and space can never be recreated no matter how hard I try , I will never experience that level of highness never again ...never , I cannot recreate the past , I can never bring back all those past dynamics to this space and time , and I’ll never feel that way ever again
> 
> don’t get me wrong , if I reverse my thinking , at this stage in my life , getting high can be just as rewarding of an experience now as it was when I was a teenager , just in a different way
> 
> just my 2 cents this morning
> 
> have a groovy day
> 
> 1968
> 
> 
> View attachment 264595



Actually, THC levels have been on the rise in recent years. I believe the weed has gotten more potent but, the reason it may not seem that way is simply due to tolerance levels. Back then your tolerance was in tune with the potency of the weed of the time, the same thing goes now.

My two cents...


----------



## pute

Exactly MG!!  My body is so infused with thc you could roll me up and smoke me.....My friends come over and smoke with me and after a few hits they are laid out on the couch.....I'm not even high yet......


----------



## WeedHopper

Oh no,,please tell me they didn't pass out on their stomach.


----------



## Cannagrammy

WeedHopper said:


> Oh no,,please tell me they didn't pass out on their stomach.


Yeah, cuz that can cause horrible back pain.


----------

